# Info on Quinn Bill Approved Masters Program



## luige1234 (Jan 17, 2009)

I am looking for any realistic information on the current Masters programs that are Quinn Bill approved. I got my undergrad from Curry College 10 years ago (Yes, I know, I should have continued to the graduate program then) and am now looking to complete my Masters degree. What I'm looking for is a realistic grad program for a cop who works full time (plus detail & overtime) and still wants to be able to see family once in awhile.

I know we're still experiencing the backlash from the Western New England/Anna Maria days, but are there any programs out there that are for working professionals? I'm currently taking a grad course at Bridgewater State which included approx. 75 pages of textbook reading per week, a class presentation every other week, a mid term exam, and a 4000 word research paper due by the end of the term. I don't mind doing work for my degree, but I also want some sort of family life after work and school.

I know Umass Lowell offers an online program, has anyone had experience with this? I liked Curry when I attended for undergrad, does anyone have any recent experience with the graduate program?

I don't expect to be given my degree, but Bridgewater is just trying a little too hard to be more than it is. Also, I just found out that when the last class took their comprehensive exam and the end of the program _everyone_ failed and now has to retake. Alot of $$$ to spend for an uncertain conclusion


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Your alma mater has one of the most popular MACJ programs around. From what I hear from friends, it's relatively demanding, but these were guys that are road warriors and have families with small children--so it is possible.

If I'm not mistaken, the Bridgewater exam is only for those who choose not to do a thesis.

Approved programs:
http://www.osfa.mass.edu/quinnbill/approved_schools.htm , plus any law school approved by NEASC.
Quinn Bill Thread:
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66349&highlight=quinn+bill


----------



## luige1234 (Jan 17, 2009)

The choice between thesis and exam must be made early on, those who failed the comp exam are looking to retake and if they fail again then $15,000.00 plus 3 + years of their life is gone.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

I was in your same situation and UML's program fit into my schedule no problem. I used a combination of on-campus and online classes to fit my needs. Plus, no thesis, Capstone project, or comp exam.

I have also heard some good things about Anna Maria with their accelerated courses, but they do have a Capstone project.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

LawMan3 said:


> There's really no way to avoid a capstone or a thesis or a comprehensive exam. Usually it's one or the other.


This was one of the biggest reasons I chose UML. When I actually had to go to campus, the commute was over and hour each way and they were a little more expensive than Curry. But not having to do a major research project or exam was well worth the extra time and money.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Any place that let's you do the entire program online is ok in my book. UML seems to be the way to go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

midwatch said:


> This was one of the biggest reasons I chose UML. When I actually had to go to campus, the commute was over and hour each way and they were a little more expensive than Curry. But not having to do a major research project or exam was well worth the extra time and money.


Things must have changed at UML since I went there, because I had to do a killer of a research project. Granted, that was almost 10 years ago, and well before the online option existed.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Things must have changed at UML since I went there, because I had to do a killer of a research project. Granted, that was almost 10 years ago, and well before the online option existed.


Well that's interesting. I just completed my program last year and it's now either 9 classes and a thesis (27 credit hours + 6 for the thesis research) or 11 classes (33 credit hours) and no thesis. LOL the argument between taking classes or doing a thesis paper was a no-brainer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

midwatch said:


> Well that's interesting. I just completed my program last year and it's now either 9 classes and a thesis (27 credit hours + 6 for the thesis research) or 11 classes (33 credit hours) and no thesis. LOL the argument between taking classes or doing a thesis paper was a no-brainer.


I would have done the thesis to save two classes (I like writing anyway), but I would have had to travel to the main campus in Lowell quite a bit, and that wouldn't have worked (I did all off-campus classes).


----------



## ninety_four_c (Feb 1, 2008)

Westfield State has a good program and it may be one of the least expensive programs in the state. They also offer classess in Framiingham. 
wsc.ma.edu for more program details.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Check out Bridgewater State College they have an approved Masters program.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Don't worry about it, Quinn will be gone faster then you can say, "I'm finally done with my degree chief"!


----------



## qdog (Feb 20, 2009)

Curry College is a great oppurtunty to get a BA or MA. However if the state is not going to fund the Quinn bill, you might want consider some other program besides a BA/MA CJ. These schools have made a good amount of tution money off of us, but now Patrick will not fund it. Do A cost benefit analsis before making any decisions.


----------



## ninety_four_c (Feb 1, 2008)

qdog said:


> Curry College is a great oppurtunty to get a BA or MA. However if the state is not going to fund the Quinn bill, you might want consider some other program besides a BA/MA CJ. These schools have made a good amount of tution money off of us, but now Patrick will not fund it. Do A cost benefit analsis before making any decisions.


Not to step on your peepee but, if there is no Quinn Bill, there is no paid educational incentive for having a degree unless you are looking to explore other careers or looking for a promotion. With the economy the way that it is, I don't think many of us can afford a career change anytime soon.


----------



## Z32 (Sep 10, 2004)

I would think about Anna Maria in Paxton. The ride sucks but it is def. worth the effort if you know what I mean


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Z32 said:


> I would think about Anna Maria in Paxton. The ride sucks but it is def. worth the effort if you know what I mean


Effort, or lack of?


----------

